# Sternal pain



## JCampbell (May 24, 2011)

Can somone help me with the following:

Provider writes on the encounter form acute bronchitis, chronic sternal pain aggravated by cough.  How would you code this?  Would you code bronchitis along w/ sternal pain and cough?

Thanks in advance for any help that may be given!


----------



## apotteiger (May 24, 2011)

*Acute bronchitis with chronic sternal pain and cough*

I would code acute bronchtiis followed by 786.51 for the sternal pain and 338.29 to describe the chronic pain.  I would not code cough as it is integral to bronchitis.


----------

